# Meetings > Workshops >  Firewalling workshop

## jabarlee

Έχει κανείς όρεξη να οργανώσει ένα firewalling workshop?

Ναι, υπάρχουνε tutorials στο web, αλλά όπως και να έχει, είναι αλλιώς να τα ακούς/βλέπεις live

Αν υπάρχει η γνώση/διάθεση από κάποιον/κάποιους, να προτείνω και μερικά πραγματάκια:

-> Λίγη βασική θεωρία για τη λειτουργία του firewall
-> iptables faq & advanced
-> λύσεις για windows και σωστή ρύθμιση
-> configuration για χρήστες χωρίς services και με τα συνηθισμένα προγράμματα να τρέχουνε

Δε γνωρίζω πόσο καιρό θέλει κάτι τέτοιο να ετοιμαστεί, αλλά προσωπικά θα με βόλευε μια ημερομηνία μέσα στις γιορτές (οι περισσότεροι έχουνε άδειες, από την άλλη κάποιοι λείπουνε εκτός Αθηνών)


Γνώμες;

----------


## dti

Καλή πρόταση!
Να προσθέσω στα θέματα: firewall στο mikrotik και ειδικά αν υπάρχει συνδυασμός routers με mikrotik & debian...

----------


## Belibem

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον. Αν τελικά γίνει θα κάνω τα πάντα για να μπορέσω να είμαι.

----------


## apoikos

Ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω στο iptables σκέλος, όμως δυστυχώς μέσα στις γιορτές δεν μπορώ καθόλου :-/

----------


## Blain57

Και εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε να παρακολουθησω αν γινει σε ημερομηνια που να μπορω..

----------


## andreas

το κανονιζουμε για μετα τις γιορτες!!  :: 

παρων και εγω  ::

----------


## mojiro

me too! πολυ καλο!

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλώνω παρουσία (ναι ναι απο τώρα...  ::  )

----------


## robotech_

Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω.Αν γίνεται ας κανονιστεί μετά τις γιορτές.  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν γίνει μέσα στις γιορτές μπορώ να βοηθίσω, κυρίως iptables αλλά και γενικότερα κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ποιος θα παραδώσει… το workshop…? Δίκοπο μαχαίρι…. Καθόλου εύκολο θέμα… όπως και τα περισσότερα security θέματα…

Πάντως μακάρι.. και εγώ μέσα..  ::

----------


## sotiris

Πολύ καλή ιδέα...ειδικά μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα, νομίζω ότι επιβάλλεται κάτι τέτοιο.

και αυτό που λέει ο dti είναι σωστό διότι το setup που αναφέρει φοριέται πολύ στο δίκτυο.



> Να προσθέσω στα θέματα: firewall στο mikrotik και ειδικά αν υπάρχει συνδυασμός routers με mikrotik & debian...

----------


## dsfak

Μέσα κι εγώ !!!! Μετά τις γιορτές όποτε το κανονίσετε !!!

----------


## jstiva

Μέσα και εγώ

----------


## Mick Flemm

So κανονίστε αμα θέλετε και πείτε μου, εγώ είμαι μέσα να βοηθίσω όπως μπορώ...

----------


## nkladakis

εχει ζητησει ο mick απο χτες αυτο το φεστ και ειναι προετοιμασμενος.
Προτεινω να το κανουμε μεσα στις γιορτες για να το κανει ιδιος

----------


## jabarlee

μια και είναι δωρεάν  ::  μπορεί να γίνει μέσα στις γιορτές με όσους θα είναι διαθέσιμοι ως ομιλητές και ακροατές, και ας ξαναγίνει μετά με διαφορετική σύνθεση.
Χώρο έχουμε, διάθεση υπάρχει, γιατι όχι;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν παίζει πρόβλημμα, αν μπορεί πριν τις 10 ο alassondro να το κάνουμε παρέα. Αν θέλετε να γίνουν 2 ας γίνουν 2 αποφασίστε και πείτε μου.

----------


## Belibem

> μια και είναι δωρεάν  μπορεί να γίνει μέσα στις γιορτές με όσους θα είναι διαθέσιμοι ως ομιλητές και ακροατές, και ας ξαναγίνει μετά με διαφορετική σύνθεση.
> Χώρο έχουμε, διάθεση υπάρχει, γιατι όχι;


jabarlee++  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Mick, από εσένα εξαρτάται:

Βγάλε μια ημερομηνία που νομίζεις ότι είναι η πιο βολική (αν θες ίσως και με συνεννόηση με κάποιον άλλο πιθανό ομιλητή) και ανακοίνωσέ την.

Θα τη βρούμε την άκρη οι υπόλοιποι

----------


## alasondro

> Δεν παίζει πρόβλημμα, αν μπορεί πριν τις 10 ο alassondro να το κάνουμε παρέα. Αν θέλετε να γίνουν 2 ας γίνουν 2 αποφασίστε και πείτε μου.


Με φώναξε κανείς ??  ::

----------


## Dare Devil

Μέσα και εγώ, ειδικά για το mikrobriki.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Από mikroμπρίκι δεν έχω ιδέα παιδιά, γενικά πράγματα θα πω αμα είναι και iptables.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στις 7 σας βολεύει ? Πέφτει Σάββατο.

Όπως το έχω σκεφτεί θα μιλήσουμε για τα παρακάτω:

Τι είναι και τι δεν ειναι το Firewall.
Που χρησιμοποιείται το Firewall.
Κάντε Scrubing, αξίζει.
Τι είναι τα Boggons και γιατί τα κόβουμε.
Λίγα λόγια για τα προτόκολα.
Το SPI (Stateful packet inspection) και τι ανάγκες καλύπτει.
SPI και sessionless προτόκολα.
Βασικοί κανόνες και πως συντάσονται (παραδείγματα σε Iptables και pf).
Ports/Services map.
Πολιτικές προστασίας και σενάρια εφαρμογής.
Τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στα logs, πως καταλαβαίνουμε μια πιθανή επίθεση με τη βοήθεια του firewall, iptables και LOG/ULOG target.
Βασικά βήματα για να ανταποκριθούμε σε μια επίθεση (παραδείγματα σε Iptables και pf, η μαγεία του pf).
To firewall σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο και τι εκπτώσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε για να έχουμε ένα λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα στον εδώ κόσμο.
Έλεγχοι και πειράγματα στο output.
Η ασφάλεια πέρα απ' το firewall.

Μπύρες, συζήτηση κι ότι άλλο προκύψει. 

Καλό θα ήταν να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο Mini Networking tutorial ( http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4828 ) καθώς και στο plug me in του ngia.

----------


## ngia

> Στις 7 σας βολεύει ? Πέφτει Σάββατο.
> 
> Όπως το έχω σκεφτεί θα μιλήσουμε για τα παρακάτω:
> ..


Μια χαρά ακούγεται η θεματολογία..μήπως καλύτερα στις 8 (κυριακή λιγότερη κίνηση στο κέντρο, περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο εμείς)?
Αν δε μπορείς 8 αναγκαστικά 7 τότε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K. 8 τότε  ::  Ποιοί είστε μέσα ???

----------


## andreas

θα περασω  :: 

Αληθεια ποσοι χωρανε στην καινουργια εδρα?  ::

----------


## ngia

> O.K. 8 τότε  Ποιοί είστε μέσα ???


ok πάμε
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219401

----------


## EOS

και εγώ μέσα!!! πολύ ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------

